# HELP..pls..Found a Beautiful white pigeon in WNY



## MaryWNY (Apr 21, 2008)

HI everyone.... we have this beautiful bird under my carport....it's banded ( red band )..I do have 1 love bird as a pet. so I did give it some food.....I just now after searching thru the website brought it out some fresh water....... its now roosting up on a backpack near the roof.. one of the highest points under the carport..... I am not sure what to do tomorrow if the bird is still here.....shall I call the SPCA....and have them take the bird....... I know right before the bird flew under the carport.....there was a HUGE hawk in the sky.....I bet look for dinner....... now a man whom the police dept told me to call........ wildlife rehab. told me to not worry about the bird...said its just getting in from the "storm".... was a very overcast late afternoon...... and that it will find it's way home.......... well what if it doesn't???........ I don't wish it to become some hawk's mealticket....... feeel free to drop me an e-mail........with thoughts.... to [email protected]...... I live in Western New York..........I would love to check the band....and see if I could find the owner..........but honestly I am not sure I want the bird to attack me......its been well feed....... nice plump.....and pure white.....

thanks in advance for your help,

Mary


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Mary, The bird won't attack you but I can understand your concern since you are accustomed to parrots.
A single, white bird is an easy target for a bird of prey and your worry for the bird is justified. I can't imagine that the SPCA would come and get the bird. The only way to catch it is when it's dark outside and the bird won't be able to see. It's true that it may be resting and looking for shelter before it heads home in the morning. The bird sure found the right, kind person. to help him/her out.
If you can catch the bird let us know the band number and 911 alert moderators may be able to trace the owner.


----------



## MaryWNY (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi and thanks for your reply.... Its now 8:30 am . a beautiful sunny day here in NY.....and the bird is still here........he is roosting up so high that I think if I try to catch him to see what his band says........ that I may injure him/ her......and that is the last thing I want to do......I am going to call the spca....and see what they have to say........I will post again aftyer I talk to them.


----------



## MaryWNY (Apr 21, 2008)

*......*

well you were right the spca just gave me numbers.....so after calling 3 different people.... i have one lady who was very nice...a wildlife rehaber..who will be out here about 10:30 am to get the bird....and get the info from the band and get it back to his/ her owner.........i know he will be in good hands with this lady!!....and she lives right down the street from me.....


thanks everyone for all your help!!

Mary


----------



## Hooked (Jul 23, 2006)

Hello Mary there is a gentalmen that lives up by you that has a white pigeon release business his name is Mike Martin His wife owns white doves over niagara give him a call he is with the buffalo pigeon club and should beable to help thanks Brian


----------



## MaryWNY (Apr 21, 2008)

Called and talked to mike's dayghter she will give him the message.and see if they are missing a bird......and I have the info of the wildlife rehaber........and I will also make sure when she comes and takes the bird I get the band number so I can post it....

thanks again for all the help!!!

Mary


----------



## MaryWNY (Apr 21, 2008)

**Update**

Brian , 

I am happy to report the bird has taken flight and I'm guessing is on his way back home..... I think just maybe he was tired and looking for a place to rest for the night...........its 70 out and full sun..... just hope he makes it back home!

thanks again everyone!

Mary


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'll be thinking happy thoughts! Thanks for the update and don't be a stranger.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That's great news. With a red band, it was most likely a 2007 bird that just didn't make it home from a race and decided to stop over for the night. We'll just hope he makes it home. Keep an eye out though........they have been known to return when finders thought they were long gone.


----------



## MaryWNY (Apr 21, 2008)

Charis & Renee,

thank you and I will for suree keep an eye out....... I did take a few snapshots of the beauty......not that it matters but I did notice a chance in his poops from lastnite to today.....yesterday when we "found" him it was very runny and white...... today it was a more "solid" poop... green / brown ish with a little white....... maybe he was hungry and tired from that big hawk .....

I do have one bird........ "bonnie" my lovebird. she is a cutie........

I need to charge my batteries...and I will upload the few pics I have of the Pigeon!

thanks again,

Mary


----------



## Hooked (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanks for the update  Maybe thats all he needed was a little bit of a rest then headed out for home.


----------



## MaryWNY (Apr 21, 2008)

Well he's back........guess he knows I love animals...........he scared the crap outta me.......gonna see if we can catch him and get him in a cat carrier....... and get his banded #.........


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

MaryWNY said:


> Well he's back........guess he knows I love animals...........he scared the crap outta me.......gonna see if we can catch him and get him in a cat carrier....... and get his banded #.........


How about that.............I told you........seen it happen time and time again. Yep, get the band info if you can. It's pretty obvious to me that he's not going to go home now, however, once you find and get in touch with the owner, they may ask you to take him away from your house and release him. But, regardless, he needs to be captured now if at all possible.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Be sure and wait until it's dark. Turn off all the lights you can.
If you need to put a ladder underneath where he is roosting, do it now before it gets dark. You don't want to startle him and have him take off into the night.


----------



## MaryWNY (Apr 21, 2008)

*............*

ok well where do I start.........first of the wildlife rehab lady came to the house.......she had some dumbwit with her whom had the IQ of a box of rocks........and yes I am being nice......so anyways the bird was sitting on the step ladder......and the guy lifts up this big huge net and spooks the bird and it flys off........they left the net for me to try to catch it IF it came back..... so it was in the tree across for about 1 hrs.........took flight back towards the house.....and i was hoping.....but it did a flyby and landed in a tree at the neighbors....... we stayed outside for another hr.......and nothing.............so I had to go out....and was hoping when I came back it would be here........... well I just got home..........and sadly there is no bird......... I am crushed.......I just hope he got home.......I did call back the lady ( wildlife rehaber) and told her at about 6:30 that the bird was not back now.......and I hope that a hawk didn't get it........and she said to me I would rather a hawk take the bird down then a car..........I was a tad shocked........... but I said nothing and told her that I would return her net tomorrow.........

we'll see what tomorrow brings........ I did leave out fresh water..and some feed.........just in case.......


Mary :-(


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

The bird may come back. You don't need a net. You need the darkness. Grab it in the mid section with both hands. Have a kennel ready to place the bird. Forget the rehab lady and the dumb wit. You can handle this.
Keep us posted.


----------



## MaryWNY (Apr 21, 2008)

she claims she is taking care of 15 doves........ well Um she doesn't seem to smart herself.... I would have just been better if I didn't call her after all......... so much for trying to do the right thing.. or so I thought... I hope he comes back........


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Don't beat yourself up. The bird has returned before and I think he will come back. Please put the net out of sight.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

I agree, once a bird knows what a net is they don't like it. Lure the bird with comfort, food, water, and security. You catch more bees with honey than with vinegar.


----------



## MaryWNY (Apr 21, 2008)

*he's back....*

OK much to my surprise..... well maybe not........ he's back.....I left him out some food lastnite.... and added a bit more when I took out the trash this am... well he is back.....looks ok but he is hungry...and I gave him some fresh water.... Its a beautiful clear day here in Buffalo.....68...... going up to 74......so he must be really lost...........so now I just have to try and catch him tonight.

Brian if your around was wondering if you would contact me, and maybe get your help if possible.......

not sure where the bird stayed lastnite... But I am going to bring that lady back her net and cage and tell her it didn't come back..I think if there is someone who is local who knows how to deal with these birds would be better for the bird......

Mary


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

MaryWNY said:


> OK much to my surprise..... well maybe not........ he's back.....I left him out some food lastnite.... and added a bit more when I took out the trash this am... well he is back.....looks ok but he is hungry...and I gave him some fresh water.... Its a beautiful clear day here in Buffalo.....68...... going up to 74......so he must be really lost...........so now I just have to try and catch him tonight.
> 
> Brian if your around was wondering if you would contact me, and maybe get your help if possible.......
> 
> ...


 please keep us posted!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Don't try to catch him for a few days. Just feed him well. Give him a chance to feel comfortable being there.


----------



## Hooked (Jul 23, 2006)

Mary,Just sent you a PM,I will help out the best I can.Another qeustion,any luck on getting a band number? also has Mike returned your call yet ?


----------



## MaryWNY (Apr 21, 2008)

I thik he is still a bit spooked. I attempted to get close to him as he was eatting....and he went right up on the very top of the step ladder. I think I will try to get a few shots with my digital and then hook it up to my TV and zoo way in.....

and no Mike never called me back.......

I just don't want him to get hurt in the process of me trying to get his band number..... but I do keep going out by him. just so he knows I am not going anywhere..


I have to run out now.. but I will be back soon..


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

A guy with a net wow that is funny. Maybe we should require all rehabbers to take an IQ test.

The best way to catch the bird as already stated is at night. If you are uncomfortable grabbing the bird a net would work in the dead of night, just make sure it can't escape once netted. You may also be able to trap it by having it walk into an open cage for feed, or under a box.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Mary, try catching him this way. It has never failed for us. I sometimes worry about trying to grab one at night because they can't see that well in the dark and may get hurt trying to get away and then have the worry of finding a safe place to sleep at night.

http://www.racingbirds.com/ptrap.html


----------



## MaryWNY (Apr 21, 2008)

well i am at my moms house........... but the bird was up in the tree when I left........... I think maybe its best I wait a few days and try and gain his trust again........ the less stress on him the better I think............. someone correct me if I am wrong........... I do think the box trap is the best idea.........so I will inform my husband that he is making the box trap.........thanks everyone with all your help........


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

.........I think..........The box trap will.......... work fine.........Good luck.........


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

MaryWNY said:


> well i am at my moms house........... but the bird was up in the tree when I left........... I think maybe its best I wait a few days and try and gain his trust again........ the less stress on him the better I think............. someone correct me if I am wrong........... I do think the box trap is the best idea.........so I will inform my husband that he is making the box trap.........thanks everyone with all your help........


The most important thing is that you are comfortable with whatever method you use. If you hesitate, you could freak the bird. The net should be used only by those experienced because the bird can get hurt and I've seen that happed.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

MaryWNY said:


> I thik he is still a bit spooked.
> 
> *I attempted to get close to him as he was eatting....and he went right up on the very top of the step ladder*.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear he's returned, Mary. You're doing a great job. 

I would suggest not trying to get close to him while he's eating. 
I'm sure, since the net incident, he's got his guard up, *big time*, now. 

Try to watch him from a distance, especially where he might park his feathers for the night.

Looking forward to the next update.

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Mary, we have set a box up in our yard to catch a stray pigeon. ( LOL, I better explain that comment - this was a white pigeon that landed in our garden.)

My husband set it up and put seed under it to entice the pigeon. He used really long string and moved about 50 feet away and it didn't take long for her to go under the box and he just jerked the string and the box came down over her. It was really neat to watch. He then just had to lift the flap on top of the box and lift her out. 

This pigeon was not banded so we kept her and her name is Katie.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Mary, we have set a box up in our yard to catch a stray pigeon. ( LOL, I better explain that comment - this was a white pigeon that landed in our garden.)
> 
> My husband set it up and put seed under it to entice the pigeon. He used really long string and moved about 50 feet away and it didn't take long for her to go under the box and he just jerked the string and the box came down over her. It was really neat to watch. He then just had to lift the flap on top of the box and lift her out.
> 
> This pigeon was not banded so we kept her and her name is Katie.


I used the method to catch feral kittens. The only problem was getting those fuzzy little beast out of the trap without them escaping. Managed to to it though with the help of thick gloves... tamed them up and found them all wonderful homes one of those home with me. The last of the litter is still with me and she is nearly 20 years old and this one never quite tamed up!


----------



## MaryWNY (Apr 21, 2008)

h he has parked his feather back where he stayed 2 nites ago.... at the very top of a papoose that my parents brought back from west germany when they lived there..... bout 35 yrs ago..... ha ha.. now its covereved in poop....I took a few pics of him..... I finally have them loaded on the computer.. just need to figure out how to post them on here.....

Mary


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

MaryWNY said:


> h he has parked his feather back where he stayed 2 nites ago.... at the very top of a papoose that my parents brought back from west germany when they lived there..... bout 35 yrs ago..... ha ha.. now its covereved in poop....I took a few pics of him..... I finally have them loaded on the computer.. just need to figure out how to post them on here.....
> 
> Mary


This will tell you how. 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=17782


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

MaryWNY said:


> h he has parked his feather back where he stayed 2 nites ago.... at the very top of a papoose that my parents brought back from west germany when they lived there..... bout 35 yrs ago..... ha ha.. now its covereved in poop....I took a few pics of him..... I finally have them loaded on the computer.. just need to figure out how to post them on here.....
> 
> Mary


Good luck with that. I still can't figure it out.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Charis said:


> Good luck with that. I still can't figure it out.


It's as easy as feeding and raising a new baby pigeon.   
Silly girl...........


----------



## doveman (Nov 9, 2007)

*Red Band 07 Bird*

Hi. If it has IPB 2007 Red band call this number. They have records of who they sold the band to toll free 1-877-355-7727 Hope that helps and good luck!

www.pigeonpeddler.com


----------



## MaryWNY (Apr 21, 2008)

thanks doveman.... and as for the pictures.... lol I always take at the highest quality....soooo now I need to put a program on my hubby's computer so I can resize the pics.........as soon as I do that I will post them..

Mary 

ps the birdie is still tucked away under the carport safe and sound!


----------



## MaryWNY (Apr 21, 2008)

**update**

ok sorry everyone I have been a little under the weather.......... the birdie has flown the coop.........been 3 days now...and no bird..... he left on a very warm sunny day...... and I haven't seen him since.......


Mary


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

MaryWNY said:


> ok sorry everyone I have been a little under the weather.......... the birdie has flown the coop.........been 3 days now...and no bird..... he left on a very warm sunny day...... and I haven't seen him since.......
> 
> 
> Mary



If he's been gone three days, hopefully he decided to go home. We've had birds that we thought were lost show up on the loft out of no where after days, weeks and even months. 
Thanks again for being concerned about him and feeding and taking care of him while he visited. When I have a lost bird, all I can do is hope that someone as kind as you helps them out.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> If he's been gone three days, hopefully he decided to go home. We've had birds that we thought were lost show up on the loft out of no where after days, weeks and even months.
> Thanks again for being concerned about him and feeding and taking care of him while he visited. When I have a lost bird, all I can do is hope that someone as kind as you helps them out.


I agree!


----------



## Hooked (Jul 23, 2006)

Yes I totaly agree  We definitly need more careing people like you,Thanks again for helping him/her out


----------

